# What was the last thing you ate?: Part 4



## Nonskimmer (Jun 20, 2006)

A crumpet with peanut butter.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2006)

Taco's


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2006)

Chicken


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 21, 2006)

Tacos without a shell


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2006)

Golden Grahams


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2006)

Yoghurt


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 21, 2006)

Garlic Steak


----------



## Pisis (Aug 19, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm, shrimps...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2006)

trying to think what it would've been actually  ah yes an apple doughnut last night.........


----------



## Pisis (Aug 19, 2006)

Two homemade pizzas with fresh onion, olives, pepperoni, quatro formaggi and tomato polpa. Yum yum.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 19, 2006)

Tic Tacs


----------



## MacArther (Aug 19, 2006)

crab rolls (sorta like California rolls, except only minced crab meat in lieu of everything else) with soy sauce


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 19, 2006)

...more tic tacs...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 19, 2006)

Raspberry gelato.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2006)

half a home made pasty.........


----------



## Pisis (Aug 19, 2006)

Various cheeses, pepperonis, olives....


----------



## Erich (Aug 19, 2006)

home grown cherry tomatoes over potato salad .......... burp !, pass the beer man

E


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 19, 2006)

A big bowl of fruit salad. 

Somebody pass the toilet paper. Gonna need it.


----------



## Erich (Aug 19, 2006)

make sure you hit the can first before you wipe ........

just grabbed a handful of BB Q chips, what a waste of food .......


----------



## colourblind (Aug 19, 2006)

Chicken vegie rizzoto


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 20, 2006)

fish and chips......


----------



## Twitch (Aug 20, 2006)

Peanuts...in fact I'm eating them now.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2006)

Pickled Hermelín


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 21, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> fish and chips......


hey uh... just a question but how do u ppl enjoy those things?

Jamacian patties, with extra cayenne powder and chili seeds


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2006)

because they're fried to the hilt  and really rather tasty........

a toasted sarnie.......


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 22, 2006)

i meant why do you think they're so tasty?
cause if u say it's tasty when fried to the hilt then u might say a fried sword is good

Very Spicy boneless chicken


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2006)

My shirt sleeve.


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 22, 2006)

Beef Jerky


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2006)

Strawberries and Rasberries


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2006)

Some chicken cooked in cider sauce wrapped in ham with cheese melted on top...Delicious...


----------



## Crippen (Aug 22, 2006)

Walnut cake ( a big chunk) and a cup of tea (P G Tips tea). yum


----------



## elmilitaro (Aug 22, 2006)

Ramen noodle soup and iced tea. Quick and easy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2006)

Black Coffee...


----------



## R988 (Aug 23, 2006)

crunchy nut cornflakes


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 23, 2006)

Some tasteless French piece of ****


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2006)

beans and potato waffles........


----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 24, 2006)

I gotta do some grocery shopping, i could eat the as**ole out of a skunk right now


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 24, 2006)

> i could eat the as**ole out of a skunk right now


wow, the exotic Alberta food


----------



## Pisis (Aug 24, 2006)

Chicken BBQ...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 24, 2006)

Pesto Pasta


----------



## Pisis (Aug 24, 2006)

Freedom Fries


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2006)

sausage butty..........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 25, 2006)

Pizza


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2006)

runner beans, mashed potato and ham..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2006)

Chicken Sandwich.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2006)

pasty..........


----------



## Crippen (Aug 25, 2006)

pork Scratchings (crachles) and rum orange


----------



## Erich (Aug 25, 2006)

sounds interesting Crippen

BBQ Pork strip steaks with BBQ mushrooms-(large) soaked in garlic/butter an Erich specialty learned from the dark ages of time ......... 

time to dine, wheres the wine ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2006)

Tomato soup with a French Stick.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 26, 2006)

I sure hope a French Stick isn't what I think it is.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh no, I wouldnt let anything that dirty in my house.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2006)

pork pie


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2006)

Cheese and biscuits...and why the hell didn't anyone tell me how nice Feta cheese is?!


----------



## Erich (Aug 26, 2006)

dang I am still burping from those BBQ mushrooms of last night........yes look out everyone .........BURP !

just had two nice and small BBQ pork Fajitas-types, onions, cheese, sweet onions, sour creme, Guacamole, 

BURP !


----------



## Pisis (Aug 26, 2006)

White Beans in Tomato Sauce


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2006)

a few pringles.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2006)

Crusty Rolls.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 28, 2006)

Yakisoba


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 28, 2006)

an orange chocolate digestive..........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 28, 2006)

ground cayenne pepper


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2006)

Couple of bagels..


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2006)

Trifle...


----------



## Erich (Aug 28, 2006)

Chips and chunky Salsa over a cheese imbeded Chimichunga. Funny it almost sounds like a terrorist menu .......... oooops sorry no pork this time, it was chicken


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2006)

A Strepsil


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2006)

Doener Kebap


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 29, 2006)

Noodles with crushed peppers


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 2, 2006)

pizza.......


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 3, 2006)

Cayenne


----------



## Hot Space (Sep 3, 2006)

Even more snot


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 3, 2006)

chocolate covered peanuts...........


----------

